# Flower Expert Needed To Identify....



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

....a small ground hugging flower.

It's only 10 - 12mm across its petals and is growing in the gap between my patio stones.


Ken.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

My first instinct is a Saxifraga. There are hundreds of differnt types . I dont know this one but looking at where it seems to be growing, that would be my first investigation. I think there are over 400..


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

pretty


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

_Saxifragia hypnoides_ the Dovedale Moss Saxifrage - assuming that those petals are white.....

http://wildflowerfinder.org.uk/Flowers/S/Saxifrage(Mossy)/Saxifrage(Mossy).htm

I hope that is correct, it is very common and is found particularly 'oop North in Derbyshire etc.

Dave


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Salomon.

I think you could be correct with Saxifrage.

I'm still searching, but with 400+ types of Saxifrage to choose from, it may take a while.


Dave, 

Thanks for the link, bit I'm not convinced that is the actual one. These flowers are a pale violet and have a different centre. The search continues.



Ken.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Photograph a few leaves, that will help us.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Photograph a few leaves, that will help us.


I'll give it a go, but they are smaller than the flower heads as can be seen in the first picture and are low in between the paving stones. The macro function on my point and shoot is pretty limited.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Photograph a few leaves, that will help us.


This is as close as I can get.... Leaves 4 - 5 mm across and covered in tiny hairs.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Pretty sure it's a saxifraga, but don't know the variety.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

I can't be sure but looks to me like it might be a Periwinkle or Vinca Difformis


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I considered Vinca but the leaves and stems are wrong and the flower colours aren't quite right. I believe I'm seeing fleshy stems and leaves which Vinca doesn't have.

Doubtless someone will know. 

If we really want to know I would guess that The Alpine Garden Society could help. The right expert will get it in a moment. As a landscaper trees and shrubs are more my thing.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

I thought that the leaves and stems are too fleshy, but I thought it might be a variety that I haven't seen before. It does look like an Alpine, its very pretty though, I wouldn't object to it growing in my garden. 

We have just dug out a whole bed and left it bare................its got ground elder :surprise: 

I have quarantined the plants that came out and though I don't like using it I had to resort to a systemic weedkiller as the ground elder is under the privet and I can't get to it, we'll just have to sell the house then:wink2:


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We managed to bring ground elder from England to France &#55357;&#56883;. Awful stuff. Luckily it does not spread here like it did in the UK...it prefers a damper climate I think. We are revamping that area of the garden a d have moved some choice plants ( no ground elder...carefully monitired !)....and we will resort to glyphosphate. Sometimes there is no alternative.


----------

